# IPhone & Going Underground



## GoSoHosed (Apr 17, 2014)

What types of apps & tricks are used with an Iphone? I am an Android user and my WW is Iphone.
I saw a facetime app.


----------



## sammy7111 (Apr 19, 2014)

all I phones have that and she can only facetime with other iphones


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

There are too many to list. Several apps now allow in app calling and messaging that are untraceable and only show as data usage (unless you are snooping the data stream with something like wireshark or have a key logger installed). Such apps can be ones such FB apps, WhatsApp, Snapchat, certain games like Words With Friends, just to name a few.

Of course there are the built in like iMessage/ Tex Message and FaceTime, then there are the old standbys like creating a hidden email account (such as Gmail, Ymail, AOL, etc), or using something like Google Voice and hangouts or Skype.

Lots can be done with a browser as well and it makes it hard with almost all of them adding some sort of private browsing mode, so history and cookies aren't saved (browsers such as Safari and Chrome to name a few).

I would look through the App store and sees what has been purchased, and not just what resides on the device, as it is been known (ahem my WW) to download and use an app and then delete it before coming home so the entire history is gone and then downloading it later when she needs it again.

As you can see, you have lots of work if you want to try and discover if she/he has taken it underground. It would behoove you to get a recent back up and use something like WonderShare or iScavenge to check the backups for recoverable deletions.

Good luck.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

GoSoHosed said:


> What types of apps & tricks are used with an Iphone? I am an Android user and my WW is Iphone.
> I saw a facetime app.


There are soooo many ways to take an affair underground w/ an iPhone. Getting ready for a meeting, so I'll have to provide more info later.

FaceTime, by the way, is a native iOS app. It can, however, be used to mask phone calls.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

sammy7111 said:


> all I phones have that and *she can only facetime with other iphones*


This is technically untrue. There are FaceTime apps for both iOS and OS X, meaning that iPhone, iPad, iPod, and Mac users can communicate w/ each other via FaceTime.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

sammy7111 said:


> all I phones have that and she can only facetime with other iphones


Not entirely correct. This allows one to FaceTime only with other Apple products. If the Mac computer is new enough and running the latest OS, they can FaceTime, as can iPod Touches and iPads (the newer ones that have dual cameras), and now they have added FaceTime Audio, so it is like a HD definition VOIP call without the video component and available to more Apple devices without the camera.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

FaceTime, WhatsApp, Skype, Facebook Messenger, even games like "Words With Friends". Many many options. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

There's a feature with ios 7 (turned on by default) that let's you check on where they have been. It's called frequent locations. Unless she knows to turn this off it's on by default and gives the locations of where you've been. Not many people know about this feature or know that it's on by default.

It even tells you how long the phone was at that location.

How to see your frequent locations in iOS 7

here's the link to access it.

BTW, I just checked my wife's phone and it works. Tell me where she's been and for how long she was there for. Going to get one for my oldest daughter (iphone) now.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

CH said:


> There's a feature with ios 7 (turned on by default) that let's you check on where they have been. It's called frequent locations. Unless she knows to turn this off it's on by default and gives the locations of where you've been. Not many people know about this feature or know that it's on by default.
> 
> It even tells you how long the phone was at that location.
> 
> ...


You have to be there for a set amount of time, i forget what the default was but I think 10-15 minutes, before it registers that locations as having been there. If someone doesn't stay long enough then it doesn't register.


----------



## meohme (Apr 2, 2014)

CH said:


> There's a feature with ios 7 (turned on by default) that let's you check on where they have been. It's called frequent locations. Unless she knows to turn this off it's on by default and gives the locations of where you've been. Not many people know about this feature or know that it's on by default.
> 
> It even tells you how long the phone was at that location.
> 
> ...


Is there something like this on androids?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nolaman (Oct 23, 2013)

meohme said:


> Is there something like this on androids?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you know the gmail address and password used you can use the location history in google. While logged into gmail, click on the top right, where you would log out, and select "Account Settings". From there hit "Data Tools"-->"View Account Data"-->scroll down to "Location History". This should bring up a map with location history listed by date. I hove found that this works sometimes. YMMV.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

meohme said:


> Is there something like this on androids?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Google's "Android Device Manager" is somewhat similar to Apple's "Find My iPhone" though, in my experience, isn't quite as accurate or reliable...

www.google.com/android/devicemanager

As far as any functionality that may exist on the device itself, there is likely to be a certain degree of variance from one device to the next. Still, there are a number of Android apps available to bridge the gap, many of which don't require that the device be rooted.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

One good way of taking an affair underground is stay off the friggin cell phone.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ThePheonix said:


> One good way of taking an affair underground is stay off the friggin cell phone.


Yeah. Or a burner. Either way, a good keylogger would seem to be worth its (virtual) weight in gold-pressed latinum.

Yeah, I'm a Trekkie, and I went there.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I just checked this out on my phone. Wow! That's all I gotta say. 



CH said:


> There's a feature with ios 7 (turned on by default) that let's you check on where they have been. It's called frequent locations. Unless she knows to turn this off it's on by default and gives the locations of where you've been. Not many people know about this feature or know that it's on by default.
> 
> It even tells you how long the phone was at that location.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Yeah. Or a burner.


Seems like 90% of those purportedly caught are caught via their phone.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

dfyhjdgk said:


> all I phones have that and she can only facetime with other iphones


This has already been stated and is not wholly correct and misleading as one can FaceTime with many different Apple products to include iPod Touches, iPhones, iPads, and Mac (of which the majority of people have at least one of these devices or at least access to one of them), it just depends on how new the device is and what IOS or OS it is running depending on the device.


----------

